# Christmas cheese



## pa42phigh (Dec 15, 2020)

This is what happens when people find out you smoke cheese  15lbs  of cooper sharp  American and 15lbs guggisberg hot pepper  going out the door ..smoked with homemade dust out of lumber jack competition blend pellets for 3 hours


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 15, 2020)

Some good stuff right there!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks good! Hope ya saved some for yourself 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice gift for your family and friends.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 15, 2020)

Awesome! The cooper is good stuff! We always do a large amount to give out for the holidays too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks real good, but I don't think I've ever heard of Sharp American cheese before. I'll have to look for it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

finally we can get cooper down here


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 15, 2020)

Smoked cheeses have been my Holiday gifts for years, I'm not sure what would happen if I decided to stop this tradition....


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2020)

Great looking cheese. Some people are going to be happy at Christmas!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 15, 2020)

30lbs?!  That's a load!  Lot of folks gonna be happy.  No Cooper here but I always smoke some American now.  Land O Lakes usually for me.  I aged some this year and curious how well it did.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 15, 2020)

I used the Comp Blend also on my last smoke.  I went for 3 or 4 hours.  It was definitely stronger than my usual LJ apple.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 15, 2020)

looks like some good stuff, nice gifts. by the way did you get my address


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks great, and yes that’s a load of cheese!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2020)

Looks like your set for a while!
Al


----------

